# Reset Mac Manager lost or forgotten password [was powermac 5400/120]



## jasonlanier1369 (Apr 17, 2008)

I bought this computer from a thrift store.  It has a program installed called mac manager v.3.6.0 beta and i don't know the login or password to get in.  How can i bypass/delete this out so i can fully use my mac?  I'm running mac os v.7.5.5 and i have already tried holding down the shift key to cut extensions off and it won't let me.  Please tell me what to do so i can enjoy using a mac again and junk my pc.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Jason, did this Mac come with any discs?
If it did, it would be the best solution to do a clean install.
If it didn't, try reseting PRAM, removing some of the RAM, reseting PRAM again, adding the RAM again, reseting the PRAM once more and try to boot now with the safe boot. I wish I could test this with a similar configuration than yours now, but this in specific order works to bypass another, kind of similar thing at startup, so it might be worth a try. 
Another option would be to try the obvious passwords, such as blank, password, apple, if it was from any school or company the school or company name etc. It is scary how many companies have the company name set as one of the passwords.


----------

